# Fiat Ducato 2.5 Turbo Spare Parts



## David & Ann (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anyone HELP me out on this one. I need a BRAKE SERVO VACUUM PUMP for a 1992 Dec: Fiat Ducato, Turbo Diesel 2.5. Fiat says they do not make them any more. I have tried the Scrap yards in Cornwall but no luck. Hence my cry for HELP. Appreciate it if someone can wave a magic wand. Thanks David


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi David & Ann. Have you tried looking at other Fiat Models? For instance:-

http://tinyurl.com/2db9nw


----------



## KenReay (Jul 13, 2007)

*Google*

Have you tried typing "BRAKE SERVO VACUUM PUMP for a 1992 Dec: Fiat Ducato" into Google, and follow up the hits, there are not many, but it worth a try.


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 13, 2007)

KenReay said:
			
		

> Have you tried typing "BRAKE SERVO VACUUM PUMP for a 1992 Dec: Fiat Ducato" into Google, and follow up the hits, there are not many, but it worth a try.


Thanks Kenreay, I have. Allparts came up. Filled in a request form and sent it off. Got conformation on my e-mail. I have to wait for there search and reply.
Thanks Buddy


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 13, 2007)

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> Hi David & Ann. Have you tried looking at other Fiat Models? For instance:-
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2db9nw


Hi JSW, Tried e-bay and tinyurl, no luck so far. Thanks Buddy


----------



## colin_uk99@hotmail.com (Jul 19, 2007)

*spare parts*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> Can anyone HELP me out on this one. I need a BRAKE SERVO VACUUM PUMP for a 1992 Dec: Fiat Ducato, Turbo Diesel 2.5. Fiat says they do not make them any more. I have tried the Scrap yards in Cornwall but no luck. Hence my cry for HELP. Appreciate it if someone can wave a magic wand. Thanks David


the are the same as talbot express and about 3 others sorts try them there are loads of places to get parts for them


----------



## Parcastol (Aug 4, 2007)

Check out the ones for older Reno Masters. Some had the same engine, or the older non turbo Fiat.


----------



## Parcastol (Aug 4, 2007)

Just had another thought.
If all else fails, fit an alternator from a Transit which has the servo pump fitted to it.


----------



## shaunwelder (Mar 29, 2008)

*servo pump*

hi 
have u tried delfin designs in dorset
tel 01258 857474
ive got a fait ducato 2.5 td and everytime ive needed a part there the boys
hope this helps/////////////////////////


----------



## t&s (Mar 29, 2008)

*try these*

http://www.eurocarparts.com/
http://www.gsfcarparts.com/#
http://www.partsgateway.co.uk/sitemap/fiat-commercial-breakers.html


----------



## gordon quinton (May 8, 2008)

*David and Anne*

Dear David and Anne,
    Try Malcolm Fancy for Ducato parts on 01300 345577


----------



## robert b (May 8, 2008)

have you tried a web site called preloved talbots they do a lot of bits to do with fiats and campers


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 8, 2008)

*No1Gear.com*

Hi,
   I have used this guy, Mike Chubb, down in Chard, Somerset. Very good and knowledgable too. He has apparently had Fiat, Citroen, Talbot and Peugeots scince the early eighties. He specialises in mk 1 & mk 2 models. Check his web site out and ring him. He doesn't show a lot of spares on there but he scraps alot of these vans and does a lot of reconditioning. I once asked him for the bar at the bottom of the window and he sent it next day! Very reasonable prices. If you have a problem ring him and he will talk you through it. 
Phone:-01460 67000

No1GEAR and 1stCHOICE Car & Van Rental .....
at MotoCross House, Mill Lane, Chard, Somerset, TA20 2AP

e-mail: sales@no1gear.com

Web site:-No1Gear.com

I have no connection with the guy, other than as a satisfied customer!!! 
Hope you get sorted. Cheers, Jim


----------



## nedrawnep (May 9, 2008)

*Vacuum pump*

I needed a vacuum pump for a conversion I was doing. It had to be belt driven. I bought a pump for a Peugeot 405 diesel. Very easy to fit (at least it was on my engine).
Nedrawnep


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Have you tried Peugeot? They  list some of the Vacuum pumps, but not all,  and the price is high. For example the 2.5TD one (Part number 456516) is  £374.71 inc VAT . This one is driven by a pulley. The Vac pump that mounts on the end of the camshaft is no longer available.  Better check the part number with them direct if ordering it.
Regards, Steve


----------



## johntalbot (Apr 25, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Can anyone HELP me out on this one. I need a BRAKE SERVO VACUUM PUMP for a 1992 Dec: Fiat Ducato, Turbo Diesel 2.5. Fiat says they do not make them any more. I have tried the Scrap yards in Cornwall but no luck. Hence my cry for HELP. Appreciate it if someone can wave a magic wand. Thanks David[/hi try delfin designs i got parts for talbot express no probs hope this helps


----------



## johntalbot (Apr 25, 2010)

hi there try delfin designs i got parts for tabot express 1990 i was told about it and got parts no probs


----------



## BeeJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there - try brakeryard.com.  I've used them a couple of times and they appear OK.

Brian


----------

